# Community > Resource Library >  Hell For Leather

## Dundee

I have a book by a well known hunter,writer that put the hard yards into the Kaweka Range.

Will happily share with forum members if it comes back with your forum signature.

I have met shit loads of good members from here and are willing to trust you all. :ORLY: 

Recieved this book in 1995 as a Christmas present from the inlaws.

Charlie Janes............ Hell For Leather.

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have culled a zillion goats with Charlie in the 80s, heck of a good fella, he's still living in Taradale rd Napier from memory.

----------


## Rushy

I'll read and sign your book Dundee.  PM inbound with my address.

----------


## BRADS

Yep he's a top bloke, makes some crazy air strips, we meet him at his te ringa strip one day :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Will get it in the post for you Rushy.

----------


## Rushy

> Will get it in the post for you Rushy.


Thanks Dundee.

----------


## GWH

Bloody good read that, i love his writing style and stories, my old man gave me all his old hunting books incl several of CJ's, love them.

----------


## Maca49

Send it to me Rushy after that, DD: will owe me 10 bucks for my sig! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Send it to me Rushy after that, DD: will owe me 10 bucks for my sig!



pffft I already got your buisness card :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

> pffft I already got your buisness card


Did you get my invoice?
I've got a Mike Bennett and a The Helicopter Hunters by Forrester if someone's interested, your not getting my 1st editions though

----------


## Rushy

> Send it to me Rushy after that, DD: will owe me 10 bucks for my sig!


Yep will do Maca.

----------


## Spook

Here's a few I have:
The Chopper Boys...Rex Forrester
New Zealand Hunters Paradise...Philip Holden
Memories of New Zealand Deerstalking...Tony Orman
Grand Slam Hunting...Alain Jorion
Songs Of The Stags...Colin Davey
The Venison Hunters...Mike Bennett
The Sport in Fishing...Tony Orman
Hunt South...Philip Holden
Always Another Hill...Philip Holden
Great New Zealand Hunting Stories...Charlie Janes & Ros Rowe
A Hunting Guide...L H Harris
How To Hunt Sika Deer...Alan Simons
Beyond The River's Bend...Max Curtis
Possum Hunting In New Zealand...Graeme Marshall...[this one still has the name of the prison library it was discarded from]

----------


## Dundee

> Here's a few I have:
> The Chopper Boys...Rex Forrester
> New Zealand Hunters Paradise...Philip Holden
> Memories of New Zealand Deerstalking...Tony Orman
> Grand Slam Hunting...Alain Jorion
> Songs Of The Stags...Colin Davey
> The Venison Hunters...Mike Bennett
> The Sport in Fishing...Tony Orman
> Hunt South...Philip Holden
> ...


That is a good line up.   When did you get out of prison Spook  :Grin:

----------


## TeRei

Charlie has a new book in the wings mainly about the Te Ureweras .

----------


## Rushy

@Maca49 PM me your address and I will post this book to you. I did have your address but must have deleted the PM that it was in.

----------


## Maca49

> Here's a few I have:
> The Chopper Boys...Rex Forrester
> New Zealand Hunters Paradise...Philip Holden
> Memories of New Zealand Deerstalking...Tony Orman
> Grand Slam Hunting...Alain Jorion
> Songs Of The Stags...Colin Davey
> The Venison Hunters...Mike Bennett
> The Sport in Fishing...Tony Orman
> Hunt South...Philip Holden
> ...


$50.00 the lot? :Thumbsup:

----------


## kotuku

loved all charlie janes books -a crumpy esque sort of humour in his words ,and how he flew his beloved plane.

----------


## TeRei

> I have culled a zillion goats with Charlie in the 80s, heck of a good fella, he's still living in Taradale rd Napier from memory.


1/2 in Bay View 1/2 in Te Urewera National Park as a kaitiaki of the Mist.

----------


## BRADS

> 1/2 in Bay View 1/2 in Te Urewera National Park as a kaitiaki of the Mist.


Yeah I thought he was in bay view

----------


## Dundee

@Maca49 you still got my book?

----------


## Rushy

> @Maca49 you still got my book?


You wrote a book Dundee?  What was it called? "Old Trout I've Met"?

----------


## Maca49

Yep I better move it on, sorry to say I've found it a hard read! Anybody want it? PM me.
You read mine yet? Joe Collins is a good read and the Swaggers of NZ is an interested history of those times

----------


## Dundee

> Yep I better move it on, sorry to say I've found it a hard read! Anybody want it? PM me.
> You read mine yet? Joe Collins is a good read and the Swaggers of NZ is an interested history of those times


What? I never got a book from you did I?

----------


## Dundee

Any R18s are good for me forward them on if they are clean :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> What? I never got a book from you did I?


Ask the young guy! :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> Any R18s are good for me forward them on if they are clean


Mate they've all got thr crotch missing! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chop3r

I have a cousin that lives at Coromandel who has a Cessna 180 with a bigger motor than normal. Anyway whilst on tour one day he decided to check out the strip that Charlie built south of Boyds. Flew over it and had a couple of test runs and then thought, fuck it, the buggers mad. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Send the book back if no one else wants a read @Maca49

----------


## tetawa

Have hundreds of hunting books from 60 plus years of birthdays, will be parting with most in the next week or 2.

----------


## Rushy

> Have hundreds of hunting books from 60 plus years of birthdays, will be parting with most in the next week or 2.


Tetaw the forum library would appreciate any that you can't sell or give away, I am sure.  Just saying mate.

----------


## wanakahunter

@tetawa you wouldnt have a copy of alpine hunting in new zealand b y roger lentle and frank saxton that i could borrow would you? been dying to read it but cant find it anywhere. haha

----------


## tetawa

> @tetawa you wouldnt have a copy of alpine hunting in new zealand b y roger lentle and frank saxton that i could borrow would you? been dying to read it but cant find it anywhere. haha


Hi, only got Red Deer in NZ.

----------


## kotuku

hardcase bloke is charlie judging from his books-not a bad aircraft builder too.

----------


## Strummer

You still sharing this round, @Dundee? :-)

----------


## Dundee

> You still sharing this round, @Dundee? :-)


I'll have a look and see if its still here.

----------


## Dundee

pm your address @Strummer I'll get in the post after lockdown finishes.

----------


## imaca

I used to have all his books, got them all signed at a meet and greet years ago.
They seemed to have vanished in the great move of 2020 :-(
Turns out my neighbour knows Charlie and featured in one of his stories es

----------


## Happy Jack

That would be a good read, can I get it after strummer maybe?

----------


## TeRei

> hardcase bloke is charlie judging from his books-not a bad aircraft builder too.


Very skilled. Currently building 2. Never stops. Amazing.

----------


## Dundee

In the post today @Strummer, forward it to @Happy Jack when your finshed.

----------


## Micky Duck

> @tetawa you wouldnt have a copy of alpine hunting in new zealand b y roger lentle and frank saxton that i could borrow would you? been dying to read it but cant find it anywhere. haha


there have been a couple up for sale here lately...might still be copy up for grabs.

----------


## Dundee

Received it yet @Strummer ?

----------


## Strummer

Yes I have thanks @Dundee. Working my way through it now.

By the way, Charlie keeps talking about 'monowai' as a plant. What's this? Is it a North Island thing? A mate who is a botanist has no idea.

----------


## Dundee

unsure about the context of "Monowai" ...but it was an assault landing strip during D-Day

----------


## BRADS

> Yes I have thanks @Dundee. Working my way through it now.
> 
> By the way, Charlie keeps talking about 'monowai' as a plant. What's this? Is it a North Island thing? A mate who is a botanist has no idea.


I always understood it was the bush that grows beside the Manuka up the Ngaruroro
Its green and about knee to waist high 
Having hunted all Charlie's old country at school the name stuck i use it to.
Hopefully someone can tell us its proper name 
My Google couldn't 


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

> I always understood it was the bush that grows beside the Manuka up the Ngaruroro
> Its green and about knee to waist high 
> Having hunted all Charlie's old country at school the name stuck i use it to.
> Hopefully someone can tell us its proper name 
> My Google couldn't 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


 :Wtfsmilie: 

Yep. He's refering to Dracophyllum subulatum, or Monoao, or Dracopyllum for short. Inhabits all of the frost inversion basins in the Central North Island high country.

I bumped into Charlie half a dozen years ago. He was living in the back of beyond, and had just taken the forest owner where he was living, for a spin in his aircraft of the time. I say spin, cause he 'failed to become airborne'. Something to do with Manuka or Dracophyllum not cut quite far enough away from the edges of his airfield..... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Strummer

Yes I thought it might be turpentine scrub, but I wasnt totally sure!

Another old school name in the book that I haven't heard for a while is tarwhinny...which I think is a corruption of tauhinu

----------


## Happy Jack

Who wants to read this next? It will be available mid December at latest as I'm a reasonably fast reader.

----------


## TeRei

Seeing Charlie on Monday. Will ask him .

----------


## caberslash

> Who wants to read this next? It will be available mid December at latest as I'm a reasonably fast reader.


Is Scotland too far away @Dundee ? 

Will cover postage both ways of course, bought a few books off guys here no problems and will return promptly.

Thanks!

----------


## Happy Jack

If @Dundee is ok with it I can send it over to you @caberslash. 

It only has 3 signatures in mine, Macca49 and Rushy.

----------


## caberslash

> If @Dundee is ok with it I can send it over to you @caberslash. 
> 
> It only has 3 signatures in mine, Macca49 and Rushy.


Would very much appreciate it @Happy Jack !

----------


## BRADS

Message from Dundee he said thats fine he can't login at the moment 
Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Jack

Thanks @BRADS.

Private message me your address @caberslash and I will post when I have finished it. Will be a belated Hogmanay package though.

----------


## Dundee

Cheers @BRADS .   Feel free to share it around guys.I've been locked out of forum since September,had to change my browser.

----------


## Rushy

> Cheers @BRADS .   Feel free to share it around guys.I've been locked out of forum since September,had to change my browser.


Those bloody porn sites will do that to ya Dundee.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## A330driver

Always wondered why Charlie used a low-wing for hunting…. I’ve flown them for spotting,low wing down gives a great visual,straight and level worthless….always had better results with the high wing with less damage and wear on dirt/gravel airstrips…..

----------


## imaca

> Always wondered why Charlie used a low-wing for hunting…. I’ve flown them for spotting,low wing down gives a great visual,straight and level worthless….always had better results with the high wing with less damage and wear on dirt/gravel airstrips…..


Was just the Jodel thought wasn't it?  Suspect it was simply availability of aircraft at the time and legislation around home builds.  Look what happened to the V8 Auster

----------


## A330driver

Yeah mate … he was ahead of his time for sure…. Be an interesting conversation me thinks

I’ve owned several aircraft,all high wing for reasons ,the Taylorcraft I have now for that very reason on STOL and versatility… never really saw that in the piper low wing types…. Personal choice I reckon…

----------


## BRADS

> Always wondered why Charlie used a low-wing for hunting. Ive flown them for spotting,low wing down gives a great visual,straight and level worthless.always had better results with the high wing with less damage and wear on dirt/gravel airstrips..


Money....the Jodel was the cheapest airframe buy far and very forgiveing 
He admits the limitations of the low wing, let's be honest we all want a 185.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

Quote…let's be honest we all want a 185.

Ahhhh….  No… but a fine choice…. The 10 years in Alaska flying bush taught me that everyone has a “reason” of choice…

The .. super-cub series satisfied most!….. personal choice 

Thanks for the imput… would still love his conversation

----------


## XR500

Ask @TeRei, he went and caught up with Charlie this Monday just past.

----------


## Happy Jack

This is now available again @caberslash is ready to send it on. I'm in the middle of moving so am reluctant to have it sent to me.

----------


## caberslash

Hi all, book is on the way to @takbok (also in Scotland) now  :Thumbsup:

----------


## takbok

> Hi all, book is on the way to @takbok (also in Scotland) now


Thank you, glad to be a small part of this community!

----------


## Happy Jack

This is now ready to wing its way onwards, so if you want to read it contact either takbok or caberslash

----------


## Hunteast

Anyone able to provide Charlie Janes address or contact details?? Prefer PM please.

----------


## BRADS

> Anyone able to provide Charlie Janes address or contact details?? Prefer PM please.


Pm sent 

Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk

----------


## ANTSMAN

well what a blardy great thread, and what a good fella mr Dundee for lending out the book. I read all of Charlie Janes stuff I could get hold of 20 or more years ago- they were all bloooooody good!

----------


## Dundee

Shit my son could of picked the book up in Scotland,but now he's England. Enjoy.

----------

